
If Your Kids Are Awake, They’re Probably Online - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/20/education/20wired.html?ref=business
======
ZachPruckowski
There's no real distinction anymore between "online" and "offline". If I'm
near my tower computer and we're not in the middle of a storm, I've got
internet. If I've got my laptop and I'm near a coffee shop or college campus,
I've got internet. If I've got my iPhone and I'm not in the middle of a
desert, I've got internet.

It's a major shift from 10-15 years ago, when you weren't online unless you
were on your desktop computer and dialed in, and a major shift from even 5
years ago, when you weren't online unless you were on your desktop computer.

